
Stop Calling My Daughter's Death a Car Accident - awjr
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/stop-calling-daughters-death-car-accident/
======
celticninja
It is stories like these that make me feel like I would kill the driver if
this happened to a member of my family. I could not in good conscience allow
someone to get away with killing a member of my family due to their
negligence. That they were under the legal limit for alcohol woukd not matter.
I hope it neve happens to my family.

------
dkersten
Its stories like this that make me hopeful that one day all cars will be
driverless cars.

